# Getting Below 12% bodyfat



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, is my first time i post here. Im 21 yrs 5"10 210 lbs and 12%bf(measured using fat caliper)

Im Preparing for my first contest and i want to be in a good shape. I use carb cycling diet , protein is always up (400 grams+) and carbs (250 on High Carb days , 150 on my low carb day , and ~50 grams on my 0 carb days) 2800kcalories on High Carb day, 2700kcal on Low carb day, and 1900 on 0 carb days.

My current cycle is :

1-12 Tren Hex ( i wasnt able to find a legit source of TREN A) 76.5mg EOD

1-12 Masterone Prop 100mg EOD

1-10 Test Prop 100mg EOD

I have cardio sessions 5-6 times a week( 45 minutes on treadmill where i burn aprox 500-600kcalories in a session)

The question is: I have only 8 weeks left until contest, its possible to get under 8% bodyfat in 8 weeks?.

Its something i can use to speed up the fat loss process?

I am a little bit worried that i wont be able to compete because i will look fat.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,

since nobody replied so far.

I had the same problem with my body fat some years ago (16%). I feeled kinda fat and meaty. I changed that by doing more cardio and eating less cars. To my mind, your cycle sounds great to maintain the weight but not to loose fat.

I would suggest you try to reduce the carbs and eat more protein, that helped me a lot.

Where is your "critical" zone? Mine were my legs which were kinda fat

Best regards


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, thank you so much for answering me back, Well, i started on 5th may with 227lbs , probably 18 %bodyfat or so., meanwhile i increased the cardio slowing, from 2-3 times a week to 5-6 times a week , (also increased duration, and angle on treadmill) i adjusted my diet once since then, droping the carbs. Can you offer me some more details about how low i need to drop my carbs?

High days :250 carb x2 week

Low days: 150 carb x3 week

0 days: ~50 carb x2 week.

My diet is very clean, no cheat meals for over 3 months.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey,

well I don't know your proportions because I made the experience that low carb will make you loose fat especially in your abdomen region and your hips. Do you have some fat there?

I lived low carb for almost half a year back then and did not eat more than 30 carbs a day. It was hard and I had less energy for cardio training but I lost a huge amount of fat during that phase.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Another issue might be your steroid abuse. You know that it can cause massive damage to your body and health and destroy your reproductivity. I know plenty guys who were not able to have children anymore...


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what is ur diet meal plan?? post it on here u might be missing something that others might see!


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, i got some fat in my hips region But first 4 pack of my ABS are strongly visible.



Willmuscl86 said:


> Hey,
> 
> well I don't know your proportions because I made the experience that low carb will make you loose fat especially in your abdomen region and your hips. Do you have some fat there?
> 
> I lived low carb for almost half a year back then and did not eat more than 30 carbs a day. It was hard and I had less energy for cardio training but I lost a huge amount of fat during that phase.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

You could upload a pic of your current body status (only if you like/without head) because 12% look different on everyone


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

jamiedilk said:


> what is ur diet meal plan?? post it on here u might be missing something that others might see!


Meal 1: 12 egg whites + 1scoop whey isolate + 0/1,4/3.52 oz oat depending on the carb intake.

Meal 2:9-10oz of salmon/ tilapia + 7 oz broccoli

Meal 3: 5 oz chicken breast + 3,5 oz/4.4oz depending on the carb intake( i usually split this quantity preworkout meal and postoworkout meal)

Meal 4: 7 oz turkey breast/beef steak

Meal 5: 5 oz chicken breast

Protein shake after training , Protein shake before bed , BCAA before training or cardio.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Pictures were taken almost 30 days ago, before my clen+t3 cycle, now i look alot bettter.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

mihudmx said:


> Meal 1: 12 egg whites + 1scoop whey isolate + 0/40/100 grams oat depending on the carb intake.
> 
> Meal 2:9-10oz of salmon/ tilapia + 7 oz broccoli
> 
> ...


To my mind, you should maybe include more vegetables. I like the fat free meat and healthy fish. How much litres do you drink per day?

How do you cope with BCAA before bed? Most people I know can't sleep because of bloating


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Willmuscl86 said:


> To my mind, you should maybe include more vegetables. I like the fat free meat and healthy fish. How much litres do you drink per day?
> 
> How do you cope with BCAA before bed? Most people I know can't sleep because of bloating


Yes, i didnt include my salads, and spinach or whatever fiber sources i have. BCAA just before training and Cardio, Before bed i use Slow absorption protein. I never had any problems from BCAA.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

mihudmx said:


> Yes, i didnt include my salads, and spinach or whatever fiber sources i have. BCAA just before training and Cardio, Before bed i use Slow absorption protein. I never had any problems from BCAA.


Just to get clear, what difference does slow absorption protein make before bed?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Slow absorption provides a long lasting effect of protein. That means fuel for your muscles during the night.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok.

Well I think your body has potential because of its shape and proportions. Even though your hips do look kinda meaty in the pics and also your belly.

You have great legs & back


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

But one thing, are you sure about that 12%? It looks more than 15-18%. But no offense!


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Willmuscl86 said:


> But one thing, are you sure about that 12%? It looks more than 15-18%. But no offense!


OLD pics, Very very very sure.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

mihudmx said:


> Meal 1: 12 egg whites + 1scoop whey isolate + 0/1,4/3.52 oz oat depending on the carb intake.
> 
> Meal 2:9-10oz of salmon/ tilapia + 7 oz broccoli
> 
> ...


That diet looks very low fat to me. How much fat do you think you are getting per day?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

50 grams on my high carb days and about 70-90 on my low carb days, on 0 carb days i would say around 50~

I use everyday Animal Omega complex , that contains about 10 grams healthy fats.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

mihudmx said:


> 50 grams on my high carb days and about 70-90 on my low carb days, on 0 carb days i would say around 50~
> 
> I use everyday Animal Omega complex , that contains about 10 grams healthy fats.


Ah, OK, I was thinking it looked much lower from the food you've listed to be honest.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Ah, OK, I was thinking it looked much lower from the food you've listed to be honest.


Thank you, but no one really answered to my question: How much time does it take to get from 12% to 8% bodyfat? Diet being very clean, training 5 times a week, cardio 45 minutes 5-6 times a week.

Its possible to drop 1% every 2 weeks?


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'd say yes. Nobody knows your body and your metabolism but it is possible if you reduce the carbs strictly and increase the protein


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

And if you eat carbs than wholemeal


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks. Another opinion?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Your about 16/18% in them pics at a guess, if your genuine 12% now you've already dropped 4-6% in the last 30 days so are already making rapid progress, why not keep doing what you've already been doing??


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

well i just ended my Clen+ T3 cycle,(3 weeks cycle and 2 weeks break) I am worried that i wont be able to get in a good shape( got just 8 more weeks).Thats all.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Also i dont want to drop carbs too low, that will make me experience muscleloss.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Post recent pics no way your 12% in them pics.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Post recent pics no way your 12% in them pics.


No im not, if you had time , respect , whatever to read that they were taken 30 days ago, you would knew.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

He is not, he already mentioned that the pics were one month ago


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Have a read:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

John J Rambo said:


> Have a read:
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


thank you, very informative, the answer i've been waiting.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

thx


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

John J Rambo said:


> Have a read:
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html


While I respect that article it is worth noting it is written with natural trainers in mind. I'm natty myself and so have no first hand experience but presumably the 'rules' are likely to be different for someone on AAS.


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> While I respect that article it is worth noting it is written with natural trainers in mind. I'm natty myself and so have no first hand experience but presumably the 'rules' are likely to be different for someone on AAS.


Yes, i believe the same, Using clen+t3 and AAS can make you lose "safely" more than 1-1.5 lbs a week.I would say that number is way higher.


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Do you plan on losing weight or especially body fat?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

mihudmx said:


> No im not, if you had time , respect , whatever to read that they were taken 30 days ago, you would knew.


I skimmed through it. Simmer down.

Still..post recent pics for the guys to help


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Willmuscl86 said:


> Do you plan on losing weight or especially body fat?


just bodyfat.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

continue exactly as you are i would say, coming off the t3 is going to mean you need to eat less to burn the same amount of fat now anyways, so if you keep to the same diet loses will simply slow down and be "safer" as you say when you lose that 5-10% metabolic boost from the t3. give it a few weeks like that to see how you feel with the speed of progress then possibly look into reducing kcals a little bit more if you aren't happy with the speed of loss.

i wouldnt change anything if you are just coming off something until your used to normal again


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok, i will do so, thank you!


----------



## Willmuscl86 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah I think that is the right way.You can still reduce carbs in a few weeks if you are not happy with the results. Someone suggested you could post current pics, maybe that would help to see a change and potential improvement.


----------



## CharlRhodes (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey man! I hope you succeed in your weight loss! With my gf we lost around 10lbs this summer with low carb and high cardio regimen! Was kinda hard actually but really worth the results! When do you plan to compete?


----------

